# Physicists 'record' magnetic breakthrough



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Physicists 'record' magnetic breakthrough.



> *An international team of scientists has demonstrated a revolutionary new way of magnetic recording which will allow information to be processed hundreds of times faster than by current hard drive technology.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-- Tom


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Laser-switched magnetic storage is 1,000 times faster than current hard drives.



> *Hold onto your hats: An international team of scientists working in England, Russia, Switzerland, and the Netherlands have completely rewritten the rules of magnetic storage. Instead of switching a magnetic region using a magnetic field (like a hard drive head), the researchers have managed to switch a ferrimagnetic nanoisland using lasers. Storing magnetic data using lasers is up to 1,000 times faster than writing to a conventional hard drive.*


-- Tom


----------

